# Bandana Queen



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Stella just loves wearing bandanas. I don't let her wear them to Shutzhund because of all the other collars and harnesses she wears for that training, but in between, she will go to her box and bring a bandana for you to put around her neck.

Is anyone else's GSD obsessed with wearing a bandana? She does look mighty cute in them


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

My dog doesn't care either way, but I do have several "cute" bandanas for Bianca to wear when we go out to festivals and events to make her look less "scary".


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

I usually have bandannas around for our dogs, but the only one who has been really into them has been our Krissie. I suspect Koshka will be proud of wearing something fancy to make him look handsome, just because of what he's like. We'll see when I break down and buy him something. Hehe.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Here are some pics of Bianca in her bandanas. I'd love to see some of your dogs in theirs too!

At the Scarecrow Festival










In her Blood Donor bandana (the vet techs in the blood donor program make these):


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Chicagocanine said:


> Here are some pics of Bianca in her bandanas. I'd love to see some of your dogs in theirs too!
> 
> At the Scarecrow Festival
> 
> ...




She looks like she loves posing and wearing her bandanas too. I have to upload a couple of pics of Stella in her red one and her black one.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Here is Stella in her newest bandana . We took this pic yesterday.
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=3298238180962&set=a.2199105343328.133898.1418105067&type=1&theater


----------

